# Radeon X1300, X'y nie wstają ani na radeonhd ani na vesa

## 8siem

Witam wszystkich jako nowy użytkownik forum i gentoo.

No więc udało mi się w końcu zainstalować gentoo (chyba poprawnie) i teraz na przeszkodzie z korzystania z niego stanęły mi X'y.

Jak napisałem w tytule moja karta to Radeon X1300

lspci:

```
VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
```

bez pliku xorg.conf przy probie odpalenia X'ów gaśnie mi monitor i nie mam jak wrócić do konsoli więc zostaje tylko reset a log nawet nie powstaje

z xorg.conf'em takiej postaci:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "MEL"

   ModelName    "DPRO750S"

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeonhd"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

EndSection
```

orzymuję w logu błędy:

```
cat Xorg.0.log | grep \(EE\)

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) RADEONHD(0): Unusupported PowerPlayInfo Revision

(EE) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: Cannot get known good chip configurations

(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)

```

po zmianie sterownika na vesa otrzymuję tylko ostatni błąd z loga.

sterowniki fglrx najwyraźniej mojej karty nie obsługują.

Nie wiem skąd wziać więcej informacji więc jeśli jeszcze jakieś da się uzyskać (np. o co chodzi z tym hal'em) to proszę mnie naprowadzić.

Tak więc bardzo proszę o pomoc w odpaleniu grafiki i z góry dziękuję.

PS.

Możecie mnie traktować jak zupełnie zielonego w tej kwestii

----------

## ufoman

Nie wydaje mi się, żeby ta karta była w ogóle obsługiwana przez radeonhd. A fglrx nie wspiera już tej serii kart.

Zainstaluj sterownik radeon (xf86-video-ati).

----------

## 8siem

Mam zainstalowany ten sterownik i najwyraźniej na nim próbuje się odpalać bez xorg.conf'a bo jak ustawię go ręcznie to jest ten sam efekt tzn. ekran gaśnie i skazany na reset, log nie powstaje (to mnie najbardziej dziwi).

Co do obsługi karty przez sterownik radeonhd to wydaje mi się że widziałem ją na liście kart obsługiwanych a poza tym na arch'u na właśnie tym sterowniku działa (i ze sterownikiem radeon jest podobnie jak tu, na debianie chyba też tak było)

----------

## lsdudi

jak dla mnie problemem jest hal :]

poka

```
emerge --info
```

```
emerge x11-base/xorg-server -vp
```

```
emerge sys-apps/hal -vp
```

----------

## ufoman

Ja bym prędzej stawiał na skopany kernel...

----------

## lsdudi

 *ufoman wrote:*   

> Ja bym prędzej stawiał na skopany kernel...

 

przyjrzyj się ostatniej linijce z loga... + xorg.conf

----------

## 8siem

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-ARCH x86_64)

=================================================================                                  

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-ARCH-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3800+-with-gentoo-1.12.13       

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 27 Feb 2010 11:15:01 +0000                                                 

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                       

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                       

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                       

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                                         

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                        

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                      

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                       

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                        

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1                                                                       

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.utf@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis w32codecs x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

emerge x11-base/xorg-server -vp

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

emerge sys-apps/hal -vp

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1 [0.3.0-r2] USE="pam -debug -doc -policykit" 389 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r2 [0.5.13-r2] USE="X acpi consolekit crypt -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop -policykit (-selinux)" 926 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 upgrades), Size of downloads: 1,315 kB

```

----------

## lsdudi

konfiguracja x'ów

http://www.google.pl/url?q=http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml&ei=w4SOS67KCInL_QbvifX6DQ&sa=X&oi=nshc&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&ved=0CAgQzgQoAA&usg=AFQjCNGY-3b3gNGIFla2lk8WrM37obqWhQ

ogólnie usuwasz wsystkie inputy z xorga

i ustawiasz konfiguracje w hal'u

sprawdz co masz za pakiety w package.mask bo sie emerge pluje o to

a tak btw radzę  przejść na ~amd64 (lepsza wydajność na radeonach) i dodać flagi do use swojego proca (3dnow i co tam jeszcze o on obsługuje)

----------

## 8siem

W końcu znalazłem chwilę żeby się zająć znowu gentoo. walczyłem z tym przez chwilę, nic nie osiągnąłem stwierdziłem że zrobiłem za duży burdel w tym systemie więc zbudowałem go od nowa (z ustalonymi od początku flagami w sporej ilości i na ~amd64) i teraz sytuacja wygląda tak:

na vesa tracę kontakt z komuterem przełącza na jakąś małą rozdzielczość i widzę migający kursor (z konsoli), gdy próbuję przełączyć na inną konsolę to tylko mignie mi ona przez ułamek sekundy i dalej mam tylko migający kursor. log nie powstaje (plik jest czysty)

na samym hal'u i z xorg.conf'em postaci:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "MEL"

   ModelName    "DPRO750S"

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

EndSection
```

sytuacja wygląda tak samo tj. próbuje się bezskutecznie odpalać, błędów żadnych nie wyświetla (w logu też żadnych nie ma).

Ostrzeżenia z loga:

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
```

Szczerze mówiąc nie wiem o co chodzi w tych dwóch ostatnich ostrzerzeniach.

Edit:

O w mordę... nie zauważyłem że w make.conf'ie wpisałem:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd"
```

i tak od początku budował się system. A skoro chę odpalać na sterowniku radeon to powinno być bez 'hd'.To pewnie jest wina tego (?)

to jak teraz przebudować wszystko żeby to zmienić?

----------

## Garrappachc

Redeonhd jest już nierozwijane i przestarzałe.

Ustaw VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" i puśc emerge -e world.

----------

## unK

```
emerge world -uDNav
```

starczy.

----------

## 8siem

Nic z tego X'y dalej nie wstają i zachowują się tak samo (zero błędów, zero ostrzerzeń) :/

Tracę siły do gentoo.

PS. 

zrobiłem

```
emerge -e world
```

co trwało jakieś 10-11h

----------

## lsdudi

skoro przeinstalowałeś 

```
emerge --info
```

```
emerge xorg-server -vp
```

```
emerge hal mesa libdrm -vp 
```

----------

## 8siem

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-ARCH x86_64)

=================================================================                       

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-ARCH-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3800+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 27 Mar 2010 06:45:01 +0000                                        

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                              

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p2-r1                                                            

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                              

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r1, 3.1.2-r1                                                   

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                               

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1                                                                

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl acpi alsa amd64 apm bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdda cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd ffmpeg fonconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gdbm gif glut gnutls gpm gxx hal iconv imap ipv6 jabber java javascript jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde kontact latex lm_sensors maildir mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plasma png policykit pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection rss scanner semantic-desktop session spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl subversion svg sysfs tcpd truetype unicode usb v4l vcd w32codecs webkit xcomposite xine xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

emerge xorg-server -vp:

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6  USE="hal ipv6 nptl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

emerge hal mesa libdrm -vp:

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.19  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r2  USE="X acpi apm crypt policykit -consolekit -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.8_rc2  USE="nptl xcb -debug (-gallium) -motif -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -none -nouveau -r128 -radeonhd -savage -sis -svga -tdfx -via" 0 kB

```

----------

## lsdudi

podnieś kernel 

do 2.6.33 i włącz KMS dla radeona

----------

## 8siem

Ja juz glupieje...

kernel przeciez kompilowalem w wersji 2.6.33 skad tu sie wzielo 31 to nie wiem.

oswiec mnie jeszcze jak sie wlacza ten kms?

----------

## p1c2u

```

Deviec Drivers -> Graphics support -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) -> ATI Radeon -> Enable modesetting on radeon by default - NEW DRIVER (NEW)

```

lub we wczesniejszych kernelach http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon#Live_ebuilds

Nie zapomnij wyłączyć framebufferów.

----------

## newfuntek

I nie zapomnij, żeby dodać odpowiedni firmware w kernelu, jeśli karta radeon. Opis w innych wątkach.

----------

## yoshi314

nie wiem co tu da kms, bo mi robi wiecej szkod niz pozytku. 

mam identyczna karte i od dawna nie mialem problemow z sterownikiem ati.

uzywasz stabilnej wersji gentoo czy ~x86/~amd64 ?

monitor gasl mi tylko w trakcie uzywania xf86-video-ati prosto z git, i to dawno temu.

----------

## 8siem

teraz 'używam' ~amd64 ale problem istnieje odkąd zaczynałem ze stabilnym gentoo.

Już tracę cierpliwość bo nie mogę coś teraz żadnego pingwina(arch,debian,sabayon) zainstalować w pełni poprawnie :/

Z tymi firmware'ami mogę jednak prosić o jakieś drobne naprowadzenie gdzie to jest opisane?

----------

## lsdudi

firmware w zewnętrznym ebuldzie jest potrzebny dla seri r600, r700

500 jest w pełni obługiwana więc wystarczą defaultowe  bildy

----------

## p1c2u

Uruchamiasz same X'y? Uruchom od razu środowisko Gnome. Pamiętam, że też miałem taki problem z monitorem.

----------

## 8siem

wydalo mi sie to troche glupie ale faktycznie z xdm'em ruszylo  :Smile: 

wiec teraz spytam tylko jak odpalic kdm'a? bo mam zainstalowanego ale w /etc/init.d/ go nie ma :/

----------

## Garrappachc

W /etc/init.d/ jest xdm, a jego plik konfiguracyjny jest w /etc/conf.d/xdm.

----------

## 8siem

to że xdm tam jest to wiem bo go odpalam (choć niewiele z niego mogę zrobić) jednak zainstalowałem je tylko dla tego że nie mogłem odpalić KDM'a który powinien być w tym samym miejscu.

----------

## lsdudi

/etc/conf.d/xdm masz zmienną DISPLAYMANAGER

gdzie zmieniasz ją na DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

wszystko jest opisane w pliku 

a tak btw zawsze możesz uruchomić kdm z ręki z root'a #kdm

----------

## 8siem

Ok. już załapałem.

Wielkie dzięki wszystkim za cierpliwość i pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

